# Sasha Losing her teeth



## My Girl Sasha (Jun 1, 2010)

does anybody know when do pitbulls start losing their baby teeth? My puppy sasha is bleeding from time to time and missing teeth, and mama is concerned.

thanks


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

My 5 month old girl is losing the last of her baby teeth, her k9's are coming through and her baby '1' is still in there. 
Your pup will be fine, give her lots od chew toys to help her 'teeth"


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

4 months is about the time the baby teeth start fallin out. after that you get molars comin in every few months. invest in some good chew toys or raw bones for her and save your furniture, doors or anything else in her path


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

our pups started to lose their "baby" teeth at around 3 to 4 months... you will get miscellaneous bleeding, loss of appetite and treasure finds of the lost teeth all over their play areas... lol. by 6 months most of their adult teeth have grown in and thank god their "teething" stage has all but gone...


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. they still get their adult molars in at 7 n 8 months


----------

